
Equality of Mathematicians - abeppu
http://www.scienceline.org/2007/01/math_controversy_peck/
======
greenlblue
This is weird because there already is a lot of politics in mathematics so
making it explicit and letting outsiders know who the super stars are is not
going to change much within the community so I don't understand the
opposition.

